# Comment installer ettercap sur Mac OS X



## stilobix (23 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à installer ettercap sur mon mac... 

J'ai donc bien installé X Code à partir de mon cd d'installation. Ensuite je suis aller prendre ettercap sur le site: http://ettercap.sourceforge.net/
j'ai décompréssé l'archive dans un dossier. Puis je fais un "./configure"

Avec la version ettercap-NG-0.7.3 j'obtiens un méssage d'erreur:

checking whether gcc accepts -pthread... no
configure: WARNING: ***************************
configure: WARNING: * PTHREAD ARE REQUIRED !! *
configure: WARNING: ***************************

et avec la version ettercap-0.6.6.6 la commande "./configure" passe mais ensuite quand je fais un "make" il me donne un message d'erreur:

ld: symbol(s) not found
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
make: *** [ettercap] Error 1

Donc je ne sais pas comment m'en sortir. Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider ou me donner un lien pour une procédure ou un tuto je serai ravis 

Merci à tous


----------



## bompi (23 Janvier 2009)

S'il te dit qu'il manque quelque chose, peut-être faudrait-il l'installer, non ?
Si tu vas sur le site d'Ettercap, sur la _homepage_ sont indiquées les bibliothèques requises. Commence donc par les installer.
Par ailleurs, je déplace ton fil vers le forum UNIX, plus approprié.


----------



## stilobix (23 Janvier 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse,

Je suis nouveau dans l'univers de Mac (et Unix en fait) donc comment puis je faire pour installer les bibilothèques requises?

Y a t il un outil comme sous ubuntu "apt-get install monPackage" ? ou dois je les trouver manuellement, les télécharger puis les installer? quelles sont les commandes pour installer des bibliothèques?

Merci


----------



## bompi (23 Janvier 2009)

Tu as Fink et MacPorts.
Sans que j'aie de bons arguments à l'appui, je préfère et utilise le second [le premier est pas mal aussi mais plus gourmand en place, dans mon souvenir (qui commence à dater un peu)].

Sinon, tu télécharges les sources des éléments requis et tu compiles comme tu essayes de le faire pour Ettercap.


----------



## stilobix (23 Janvier 2009)

J'ai installé MacPort, et j'ai pu installer toutes les lib demandées sauf libpthread qui n'existe pas dans MacPort.

je suis donc aller la chercher manuellement, ensuite j'ai fais un "./configure" puis un "sudo make install", j'ai installé plusieur versions

et j'ai relancé le "./configure" dans ettercap mais j'ai toujours le meme message:

configure: WARNING: ***************************
configure: WARNING: * PTHREAD ARE REQUIRED !! *
configure: WARNING: ***************************

    Je ne comprend pas


----------



## Museforever (23 Janvier 2009)

Tu connais Wireshark ? Il s'installe plus facilement et est vraiment très complet.


----------



## stilobix (23 Janvier 2009)

Oui oui je l'ai deja installé mais j'ai besoin de certaines fonctionnalités que ne propose pas Wireshark malheureusement


----------



## stilobix (25 Janvier 2009)

J'ai fais un teste et meme sous Ubuntu je ne trouve pas le package libpthread.

Need help s'il vous plait :rose:


----------



## ntx (25 Janvier 2009)

Dans /usr/lib tu dois avoir un lien libpthread.dylib. Et a priori ce ficher est installé par l'OS. Donc es-tu sûr de ton script de configuration ?


----------



## stilobix (25 Janvier 2009)

Meric pour ta reponse, en effet j'ai bien un lien libpthread.dylib dans /usr/lib

Par contre pour le fichier de conf je ne l'ai pas modifié, il vient directement du site http://ettercap.sourceforge.net/ et je ne sais pas si il y a des modifications à faire dessus ou pas.


----------



## ntx (25 Janvier 2009)

Il y a quelques explications ici :
http://ettercap.sourceforge.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4802&highlight=mac

Tu modifies le fichier "configure", ligne 28246 :

```
elif test "$OS" != "DARWIN" -a "$OS" != "WINDOWS"; then
```
DARWIN à la place de MACOSX. Chez moi ça ne coince plus sur pthread, mais le makefile n'est pas généré car je n'ai pas libnet d'installé.


----------



## stilobix (25 Janvier 2009)

Excellent merci pour ton aide! 

Maintenant je suis bloqué à l'étape suivante, c'est à dire libnet. 

Pourtant je l'ai installé avec la commande "port install libnet" mais aparament il faut une version plus récente donc je vais rechercher tout ca. 

edit: j'ai trouvé sur le site de macport que la derniere version de libnet s'apelle libnet11


----------



## Archos (10 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde.

Je suis également en train d'essayer d'installer ETTERCAP.
J'ai essayé de deux manières différentes mais les deux se soldent par un échec.

Tout d'abord, j'ai téléchargé le binary, modifié le fichier de conf pour éviter l'erreur PTHREAD et lancé un 

```
./configure --enable-plugins --enable-debug
```

Mais cela se solde à chaque fois par un message en fin de proccess m'indiquant :


```
checking for libnet... no
configure: error: libnet >= 1.1.2.1 not found
```

avec également cette ligne au tout début qui ne m'inspire pas bcp...


```
checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no
```

J'ai vérifié via MacPort avec la commande 
	
	



```
port installed
```
 et j'ai bien libnet dans sa dernière version... me semble t-il !


```
libiconv @1.13_0 (active)
  libnet @1.0.2a_4+darwin
  libnet11 @1.1.4_0 (active)
  libpcap @1.0.0_0 (active)
  libpixman @0.16.2_0 (active)
  libpng @1.2.40_0 (active)
  libtool @2.2.6a_0 (active)
  libxml2 @2.7.5_0 (active)
  libxslt @1.1.26_0 (active)
```

Mais bon dans le doute je l'ai désinstallé et réinstallé plusieur fois.

Quoi qu'il en soit, avec cette erreur libnet je suis dans l'impossibilité de passer à l'étape du "MAKE" puisque cela me donne l'erreur suivante :


```
make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
```

Je suis donc bloqué...

Et lorsque j'installe ETTERCAP via MacPort directement, il se lance bien en 
	
	



```
ettercap -C
```
 mais lorsque je lance la commande "Unified Sniffing" j'ai droit à l'erreur 


```
ERROR : 13, Permission denied
[ec_curses.c:curses_unified_sniff:558]
pcap_lookupdev: no suitable device found
```

Voilà.
Maintenant je m'en remets aux bonnes âme. Si quelqu'un y est arrivé et veux bien me guide via Chat ou autre. Ou meme juste des idées pour me sortir de ce pétrin, je suis preneur !


----------



## ntx (10 Octobre 2009)

Archos a dit:


> ```
> checking for libnet... no
> configure: error: libnet >= 1.1.2.1 not found
> ```
> ...


Mets à jour ton libnet, il te faut la version 1.1.2.1 minimum.


----------



## Archos (10 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour, merci de ta réponse.

J'ai deux versions de libnet dans la liste...

La deuxième, la 


```
libnet11 @1.1.4_0 (active)
```

me semble être la dernière en date. De plus si je lance la commande 
	
	



```
port outdated
```
 qui est censée trouver les ports qui ne sont pas à jour. J'ai droit à la réponse : 
	
	



```
No installed ports are outdated.
```

Sinon, comment dois-je faire pour installer avec MacPort un libnet 1.1.2.1 que j'aurais téléchargé moi même à côté ?


----------



## ntx (10 Octobre 2009)

Archos a dit:


> ```
> libnet11 @1.1.4_0 (active)
> ```


Il faut mettre tes lunettes : c'est pas écrit libnet mais libnet11 :rateau:


----------



## Archos (11 Octobre 2009)

Lol ok... tu as raison 

Mais alors, est-ce que tu sais comment faire pour installer libnet 1.1.2.1 via MacPort une fois que j'ai téléchargé le binary. Car je me retrouve avec un dossier libnet , mais je ne sais pas comment en faire l'install pour qu'elle se trouve dans MacPort et non à côté.

Si je fais l'install du libnet contenu nativement dans MacPort, celui-ci n'est pas à jour, et si je demande sa mise à jour MacPort m'indique qu'il est à jour -_-'

Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## ntx (11 Octobre 2009)

La dernière version disponible sur Mac Ports semble être la 1.0.2a. Si tu veux une version plus récente, il va falloir te la compiler à la main.


----------

